# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC/Console - Les applis pour tablettes >  Smart Viera, le glissé / laché vers l'écran ?

## Cowboy

Hello,

J'aimerais savoir si il existe une application pour windows 7 qui permettent de partager des vidéos/photo vers un écran de PC en faisant un glissé/laché sur un pc depuis une tablette sous Windows7 ?

Exemple : "Technologie"  Smart Viera de Samsung

En image :
Papa est content car il va utiliser un truc super chouette sur sa tablette pour épater les gosse !


Manuel d'utilisation :


Concentration !


PAF ! Sur la télé ! 


T'a vu fiston ! Sweeeeet ! 



Et après on me demande si exactement la même chose est possible avec un Pc portable tactile sous Windows 7.
Attention, pas de Glissé/laché sous MSn ou autre, vraiment comme le papa sur la télé !

----------


## O.Boulon

Euh ouais, mais là, ça n'a rien à voir avec la choucroute.
Ici, c'est les discussions concernant les magazines Presse non stop sur tablette.

----------

